# Red Lobster biscuits



## Saltygreasybacon (Jul 3, 2006)

Went to Red Lobster the other day in London, Ontario and they served us these little biscuits before our meal came out and fell in love with them.  Don't know what there called but must have the recipe to make them at home.  Please, anyone, help.


----------



## MJ (Jul 3, 2006)

I could eat them all day long!

I googled Red Lobster Biscuits and found a ton of  recipes, all about the same. Most call for Bisquick, buttermilk, butter, grated cheddar cheese and garlic powder.


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jul 3, 2006)

Just do a search on Red Lobster Biscuits.
Most are the same, using Bisquick.
There is even a fanlisting site for "Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuits". We should probably join! LOL

I would guess the trick is to mix as little as possible. At least, overmixing is how I can usually turn out tough biscuits.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep, I've made the ones MJ pointed to - they're fantastic!  And yep again, the trick is not mixing a lot!  I usually just 'fluff' the dough with fork til it comes together.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 4, 2006)

Another victum of the infamous cheddar biscuit...........copycat.com should have it. The key is a little bit of crack, that is what makes them ultra addicted...or is it the cheesy greasy goodness?


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jul 6, 2006)

They're actually called Chesapeake Bay rolls (Red Lobster stole the recipe from a local restaurant in the area years ago).  The secret to them is Old Bay seasoning.  I have the actual, honest-to-god recipe for them...the copycat ones are pretty close, but just a hair off because the Old Bay throws em.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

Ooh, I want their bacon wrapped scallops. Or their bread dipped melting cheddar foundou. Man, they are the KING of appetizers. Don't know about their biscuits though, sorry.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

*poppinfresh, can you give that recipe?*

can you give that recipe? 
ya know u cant simply say you have the real recipe without offering it..  that is torture for the reader!
 
actually, in case i forget where this entry is...would you even mind private messaging it to me?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 5, 2006)

Agree. No fair saying "I have it for real".  And the Bisquick recipe is right on it also.


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 27, 2006)

If you have a Schwans truck in your neighborhood you can get their Cheese & Herb biscuits, 5.49 for 12.  These are the biscuits that Red Lobster serves.    They are really good, I've used them as the crust on Cod fish pie.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 27, 2006)

Red Lobster Biscuits sound delightful.  I will do some research on them and make them for myself.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 28, 2006)

Pretty sure that the recipe is on the Bisquick box--add garlic and cheese.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 28, 2006)

I have made the buscuits many time. Make sure you baste the buscuit with the butter and herb mixture immediately after cooking.Yummy 

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/330/Red_Lobster_Biscuits14007.shtml


----------



## aeyla (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I worked at red lobster for 3 yrs.
Bisquick, shredded cheeder cheese. that is the mix then you melt butter and garlic salt and brush it on the top and bake. they use an ice cream scoop to make them round and to use the same amount every time. To get that really garlicy taste you make the garlic butter very strong. Also like someone on here said dont over stir them...


----------



## kimbaby (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks for the tip Aeyla


----------



## bandonjan (Nov 23, 2006)

A friend of mine also adds a little bit of white pepper
to the recipe and the people love them.


----------



## velochic (Nov 26, 2006)

aeyla said:
			
		

> Well I worked at red lobster for 3 yrs.
> Bisquick, shredded cheeder cheese. that is the mix then you melt butter and garlic salt and brush it on the top and bake. they use an ice cream scoop to make them round and to use the same amount every time. To get that really garlicy taste you make the garlic butter very strong. Also like someone on here said dont over stir them...



What about the liquid?  What do they use?  Buttermilk, milk, water?


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 26, 2006)

I am making these biscuits today!!!!


----------



## aeyla (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry about that the liquid is Cold water. enjoy...


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 27, 2006)

I made them last night - wonderful!


----------



## MJ (Nov 27, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I made them last night - wonderful!


No recipe Michele?   Please share!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 28, 2006)

I used the following recipe - It was the first recipe on the links that MJ posted - I don't want to get in trouble with the copyright thing so I posted this link - basically bisquick, milk and cheese - bake - brush with garlic powder and melted butter. They were delicious!


http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1945,145184-237196,00.html


----------



## aeyla (Nov 28, 2006)

That recipe is almost exactly like Red Lobsters. The only dif is to sub the milk for cold water.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 28, 2006)

I will try the cold milk next time, thanks!


----------



## LeisuresKitchen (Dec 3, 2006)

I am so happy i'm not the only one that loves these. I'm not big on red lobster as a whole. They usually look fantastic when i'm starving but the minute I stuff myself, i'm totally disgusted that I ate their food. 
But the bicuits. ahh those biscuits. 


Does anyone think popeys bisquits are good too? I had them one after my chef instructor told us about them, and boy are they good!! popeys fast food sucks though, he agreed. lol


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 3, 2006)

I used to work at Red Lobster a while back.  It's a garlic biscuit mix that you mix with large bags of shredded cheddar cheese.

I'd go with some kind of drop biscuit recipe, introduce garlic in it some way and the shredded cheese.  I say i'd be easy to do with experimentation and you might even be able to find the mix.


----------

